# KDFWR Trophy Catfish Study



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

At first glance, it seems KDFWR tried to take a position closer to the truth, but managed to assert a few fallacies in reason. Just gave their results a quick read, and will delve into it deeper tomorrow. I've been waiting for this publication for a long time. 

Your thoughts?

View attachment ohiorivercatfishproject2013.pdf


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Kentucky sure loves its commercial fishing..... I noticed the two big green dots on the Ohio River Commercial Harvest by Fisherman Location Map, one was near Marietta the other in between Gallipolis and Ironton, interesting, since there is no commercial fishing for trophy cats (flats and blues)in that stretch of the Ohio river (Ohio/West Virginia border),this map seems to be either completely wrong or extremely misleading. I also loved this little jab "*The State of Ohio implemented angler harvest restrictions in response to their trophy catfish anglers&#8217; concerns. The regulations were implemented despite a lack of data to verify that numbers of the larger fish are in fact dwindling."* The part of Blue catfish taking over the Ohio River if left unchecked is ridiculous, especially since they were fairly recently taken off the "threatened list" and they can help with the Asian Carp problem..."*Blue catfish (one of the two species of primary concern by trophy catfish anglers because of their ability to attain very large sizes), are notoriously aggressive when compared to other fish species and have created issues concerning overpopulation in some rivers where the fish have neither commercial harvest pressure or top predators that would prevent them from becoming too numerous*." I would like to see the raw data personally, not something that was obviously doctored up.


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

I live in Portsmouth and at one time worked at the Shawnee Golf Resort right by the marina and launch ramp. That being said, I have personally seen thousands of pounds of cats taken from that ramp by commercial fisherman. The first time I witnessed it I was appalled. They harvested at least 25 fish over 40 lbs. in one trip, one being a trophy blue that had to be 55-60. I asked what they were doing and they replied, "stocking you're favorite pay lakes". This isn't a pay lake rant just what I was told. These guys were using every trick in the book; nets, traps, long trot lines over an expanded area, etc. I even found a trap with a jug on it, pulled it up to find a few gar and cats in one of my favorite spots. They can be caught, but everyone we've hooked into in the last 5 years has been around this big. 









I gave up on the big O for cats mostly because of this. Our catch rates and size has gone up tremendously since fishing the lower Scioto river where commercial boats are prohibited.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Why would we spend any money collecting data on the amount of big cats in the Ohio river ? The state of Ohio isn't making money off of the cats in the river KY is. The state of Ohio put a limit on big cats what can it hurt ? The state of Ohio did what the anglers ask them to do . Now from what I understand of this dog and pony show is that it depletes the population of big cats in the river by having a limit on them there are less of them by doing so . How is that ? Common sense tells me otherwise. Someone said on another post you need to follow the money if you want to try to understand WHY about something . I think that is true here also.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

C J Hughes said:


> Why would we spend any money collecting data on the amount of big cats in the Ohio river ? The state of Ohio isn't making money off of the cats in the river KY is. The state of Ohio put a limit on big cats what can it hurt ? The state of Ohio did what the anglers ask them to do . Now from what I understand of this dog and pony show is that it depletes the population of big cats in the river by having a limit on them there are less of them by doing so . How is that ? Common sense tells me otherwise. Someone said on another post you need to follow the money if you want to try to understand WHY about something . I think that is true here also.


That would be me. Thank you sir. 

I also have a hard time understanding how restricting the harvest of large fish of any species in any body of water would cause there to be less of them! Great post.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually the commercial guys are basically taking now while the going is good and in another 5 yeas will have put at least the smaller operations all out of business by depleting every fish in the river, the way I see it in the last 5 years they have taken about 75% of the fish and so I figure in another 5 years when there aren't any left, is when the KFW will actually start to put some restrictions on it and at that time, it will be because at that time the commercial guys will have griped enough about it they will start protecting, nothing like a little waaaay toooo late imo.....as far as the study results, if you trust everything the govt tells you then you obviously dont understand the whole scope of the issue-problem. 

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am glad that the KDFWR actually took the time to do a "study" or at least collect data on it. I think that there is finally enough pressure being put on them that they are actually looking into it or at least making people believe they are looking into it. I have fished the Ohio River from the New Richmond area down to Vevay, IN spending most of my time in the Cincinnati area. Over the past few years there has been a great decline in the amount of catfish as well as the size of catfish caught by myself, a lot of my friends that fish the river, as well as tournament weights. There are also more commercial guys in this area. The couple commercial guys I have talked to have also stated that they have caught less trophy size fish in the last 2 years- they say they are still catching a ton of fish just not as many big ones. Something needs to be done and KY needs to see that. If you look at the quality of the fishery of Ohio and West Virginia where no commercial fishing is it is crazy. The next Ohio State Blue Cat record and West Virginia record is going to come from up there this year or next. KY had some fish biologist at some of the tournament weigh in's this year and they told us what they were doing and what they were looking into and that they were just collecting data and then went on to tell us that they submit their findings but cant dictate the results or "who is greasing the pockets". Pretty sad when that comes out of the mouth of a KDFWR Ohio River Biologist.

I'm not saying commercial fishing should be banned, I'm not saying paylakes should be shut down, but there needs to be regulations on the bigger fish like Ohio has in place. It will be like any other animal that is over harvested they are going to be gone and these fish don't grow this size overnight- takes years. If KY wants to look at another example look at Wheeler Lake in Alabama. That is one of the best blue cat fisheries in the country and they kicked out commercial fisherman and put in regulations. I live 20 minutes from the Ohio River yet I am getting ready to drive 7 hours down to Wheeler lake to fish for the 2nd time in 2 weeks. Just sad. Hopefully this will be the year that we can get some regulations in place. I am hoping the Ohio Catfish Summit will have more information on this study next month.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I will say it BAN CF, Ban Pay lakes stocking Wild Fish I have been to every meeting KY has Had I have talked to Bob Fraylic,( CF Leader) Face to Face and heard first hand what the CF are all about and what they are going to do. WE DONT NEED THEM They are and by their own admission not going to abide by the new regs I heard that from them with my own ears first hand


----------



## Powertroll (Jan 21, 2012)

X2 
Throback I agree


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Salmanoid nailed it when he said......... "If you trust everything the govt tells you then you obviously don&#8217;t understand the whole scope of the issue-problem." 

I would trust the countless fishermen I've talked to about the declining catfishery on the Ohio before considering using this report for anything other than toilet paper!..... In my humble opinion


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

I think if you all would read the report closely you'd see that it does say that there seem to be fewer numbers of big cats. Also they're recommendations while not stopping all commercial catches of large fish, they do want to greatly limit the number if large fish taken.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Kentucky sure loves its commercial fishing..... I noticed the two big green dots on the Ohio River Commercial Harvest by Fisherman Location Map, one was near Marietta the other in between Gallipolis and Ironton, interesting, since there is no commercial fishing for trophy cats (flats and blues)in that stretch of the Ohio river (Ohio/West Virginia border),this map seems to be either completely wrong or extremely misleading. I also loved this little jab "*The State of Ohio implemented angler harvest restrictions in response to their trophy catfish anglers concerns. The regulations were implemented despite a lack of data to verify that numbers of the larger fish are in fact dwindling."* The part of Blue catfish taking over the Ohio River if left unchecked is ridiculous, especially since they were fairly recently taken off the "threatened list" and they can help with the Asian Carp problem..."*Blue catfish (one of the two species of primary concern by trophy catfish anglers because of their ability to attain very large sizes), are notoriously aggressive when compared to other fish species and have created issues concerning overpopulation in some rivers where the fish have neither commercial harvest pressure or top predators that would prevent them from becoming too numerous*." I would like to see the raw data personally, not something that was obviously doctored up.


i 2nd this statement. Its always seemed that Kentucky always wants the commercial fishing on the ohio but in the long run could hurt it. Ohio has recently did stockings of Blues in two waterways that i know of in Dillon Lake and Hoover reservoir. The fish at hoover have seemed to taken the new water way well but they didnt at Dillon dude to the dam not holding them in the lake so they just washed down the Muskingnum river and into the ohio. I like West Virginias approach to the catfish on their stretch of the river.


----------

